# Why does my dog sheed so much?



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

My dog always sheds allot. He eats premium food (Blue Buffalo Wilderness). I mean, what is going on? His coat is actually pretty nice. He is a white dog so he doesn’t shine as much as a dark colored dog. He has some shine dough just not like a black or blue dog. I wash him, come him, give him fish oil and eats good food.

Can someone please help me?


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well pits shed on a regular basis... they shed the most everyseason. spring and fall. im sure its not a big problem. you probably notice the shedding alot more then others because he has a white coat and you can see it all over the floor. and if hes a puppy he'll probably be doing a little more shedding because hes growing


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

my pm to you 
Dogs will blow coat a few times a year. Right now I have 8 dogs blowing coat, that means shedding really bad It is normal to do this a few times a year (3 times normally) You can help the coat by using wheat germ oil, you can get it at a feed store for like 15-20 per gallon, it will last for ever! Or you can see if you can find it in smaller quantities at the health food store.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Sometimes they shed like that because they don't use the high level of protein in their food and it burns their coat. Wheat germ oil is great to put over their food. i like it better than flax seed oil and it is a lot cheaper. I buy it at the feed store.


----------

